# do i have GERD?



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi, i have been diagnoised with ibs for a few years, but recently the 'type' of pain has changed. it used to be cramping and C and D, but now it feels like i am being stabbed and i can't sleep or breath, the pain gets so bad that i faint and can't sleep. it is now also at the top of my chest, where they pain never used to be, all over my abdomen. even touching the skin lightly hurst so much sometimes.i recently had x rays and blood tests, but nothing showed up, they are just saying that it is ibs. i am on spasmosol at the moment.Someone on another board mentioned GERD, i dont know what they symptoms of this are??? cananyone help?


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey Sar:Check out this link GERD website It is devoted to GERD and describes typical symptoms.For a definitive diagnosis, you should probably see your GI doc.Good luck!


----------



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

I had pains there and my doctor is checking out my pancreas? Who knows.


----------

